# Neue Telefonleitung vom Hausanschluss zum Router



## Einstein (31. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen Leute,

ich will wie die Überschrift schon sagt ne neue leitung zwischen Telefon-Hausanschluss und dem Router legen.

Grund: Die jetzige Leitung führt im Moment außen ums haus rum und ich vermute, dass daher die ganze zeit (bzw. hauptsächlich bei gewittern) die DSL Verbindung abreist!
Außerdem habe ich eine ungewöhnlich hohe Dämpfung (liegt fll. an der Älte des Kabels, ich denk des liegt schon seit Jahrzehnten da!!)

Jetzt meine Frage, es gibt eine 2. Leitung, die ins Haus hineinführ, an welche ich aber anflicken müsste. Wie stell ich das an, dass auch keine hohe Dämpfung entsteht?

LG Einstein


----------



## Imens0 (31. Mai 2008)

bei mir hat das der elektriker gemacht....er hat einfach die leitungen in "wago"-klemmen gesteckt oder geschraubt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (31. Mai 2008)

@Einstein
Lass doch mal von der T-Com die Leitungsdämpfung messen.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die paar Meter mehr die wie du sagst ums Haus gehen,die Dämpfung beeinträchtigen.
An dem Uralt-Kabel könnte da schon eher der Wurm drinn sein


----------



## Einstein (31. Mai 2008)

kann auch mit der Fritzbox messen! und nen 1und1 Mitarbeiter hat au schon gemessen.
Die Fritzbox misst in Empfangsrichtung 64dB und in Senderichtung 32dB
das liegt aber auch daran, dass die nächste Vermittlungsstelle für DSL 6km entfernt ist. Abgesehen davon hat der 1und1 Mitarbeiter gemeint, dass die Dämpfung trotzdem ungewöhnlich hoch ist und die DSL aussetzter darauf zurück zu führen sind.

Danke für eure Hilfe LG Einstein


----------



## SpaM_BoT (31. Mai 2008)

> Empfangsrichtung 64dB


Oho, bei allem was über 55db liegt bekommt man eigentlich nur DSL Light. Und ab ca. 65db nur noch ISDN(wie ICH)
Was hast du denn für eine Bandbreite?
Ich würde dir trotzdem mal raten die Leitungsdämpfung von einem T-Com Techniker messen zu lassen. Denn nur die haben den richtigen Zugang zu Ihren Leitungen. Die können dann eventuell auch herausfinden wo die Schwachstelle ist.


----------



## Einstein (31. Mai 2008)

die schwachstelle wird in der länge zur vermittlungsstelle liegen 

hab nämlich nur DSL light 

naja mal schauen was es bringt.


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (31. Mai 2008)

Also wenn es nichts bringt musst du dich noch ein bisschen runder stufen lassen das die aussetzer aufhören.


----------



## uuodan (23. Juni 2008)

DSL-Light ist kein wirkliches Produkt, eher eine Notlösung.


----------



## Friday (26. Juni 2008)

Einstein schrieb:


> Wie stell ich das an, dass auch keine hohe Dämpfung entsteht?


Löten wäre gut, ist aber nicht nötig. Es reicht tatsächlich eine fest verdrehte Verbindung wie man sie vom Fahrradlicht her kennt.
Nicht gut sind Lüsterklemmen.
Die Profilösung wären Quetschklemmen mit Gel gefüllt. Solche bekommt man aber als Privatmann eigentlich nicht. Obwohl - ich habe sie neulich in einem Hagebaumarkt gesehen.


----------



## Maggats (27. Juni 2008)

löten und ein bisschen schrumpfschlauch drum, fertig.

hab ich in meiner wohnung auch gemacht, weil die telefon dose klugerweise im flur direkt vor der eingangstür war.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2008)

wenn du einfach eine leitung anflickst dann mach es gleich richtig, sonsta hast du fiepen und klackern auf dem telefon (egal an welcher dose im haus es ist). achte außwerdem darauf dass du erst nach der ersten dose im haus anfängst zu basteln sonst kann dich die telekom wegen sachbeschädigung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab meine Telefon leitung um ca 8 Meter velängert eifach in "wargo" klemmen gesteckt und fertig. Und meine Leistungs Dämpfung liegt laut Fritz Box bei Empfang und Sederichtung bei 8 Db.


----------



## Friday (28. Juni 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Telefon leitung um ca 8 Meter velängert eifach in "wargo" klemmen gesteckt und fertig. Und meine Leistungs Dämpfung liegt laut Fritz Box bei Empfang und Sederichtung bei 8 Db.


Die Herstellerfirma der Klemmen heisst "Wago". Die sind besonders stark bei Energiekabeln. Für die kleinen Fernmeldekabel gibt es welche mit niedrigerer Dämpfung.


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2008)

jo wago kann ich auch empfehlen, hehe ihr habt alle ne dose ich hab alles direkt ans kabel gelegt, mann is das ne fumelei und dauernd bekommt man einen stromschlag 
ich muss dazu sagen ich hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt hat aber gleich beim ersten mal funktioniert


----------



## Stergi (11. Juli 2008)

So wie ichs verstanden habe willst du eine alte Telefonleitung vom Hausanschluss zur Telefondose neu / nach innen verlegen? diese Leitung gehört der Telekom, also ruf dort lieber mal an, frag nach und lass dich beraten


----------



## EvilKnivel (15. Juli 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> jo wago kann ich auch empfehlen, hehe ihr habt alle ne dose ich hab alles direkt ans kabel gelegt, mann is das ne fumelei und dauernd bekommt man einen stromschlag
> ich muss dazu sagen ich hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt hat aber gleich beim ersten mal funktioniert



Stromschlag^^ och die paar Volt, isch doch nur Schwachstrom. Wagoklemmen? naja des sin dann aber kleine klemmen warscheinlich 0,25. Die sin glaub ich n bissle teurer als die normalen. Schrumpfschlauch un verlöten klingt net schlecht aber soweit ich mich jetzt net irre hab ich in meiner Arbeit schon mal n Abzweiger gesehen. Bei uns liegen n haufen Kataloge rum, ich glaub des isch normal bei Elektrikern.
Hmmm wenn du dsl hasch brauschst du aber mindestens n cat 5 kabel wieso dann an eine normale Hausleitung? Normale Telefonleitungen im Haus also analoge Leitungen sin meistens zb. die JY(st)Y 2x2x0,8er oder die 4x2x0,8er. Ich glaub ich hab grad was falsch verstanden^^.


MfG EvilKnivel


----------



## Friday (16. Juli 2008)

EvilKnivel schrieb:


> Stromschlag^^ och die paar Volt, isch doch nur Schwachstrom.


Nun ja- das sind auch über 40V und das kann schon schmerzhaft sein. Jedenfalls kribbelt es ziemlich und dadurch kann man von einer Leiter fallen - die häufigste Schadensursache bei Strom.


EvilKnivel schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn du dsl hasch brauschst du aber mindestens n cat 5 kabel wieso dann an eine normale Hausleitung? Normale Telefonleitungen im Haus also analoge Leitungen sin meistens zb. die JY(st)Y 2x2x0,8er oder die 4x2x0,8er.


Es handelt sich hier um die DSL-Verbindung zwischen Modem und Vermittlunsstelle und da braucht man kein CAT5. Da ist CAT3 (normales Telefonkabel) genau richtig.


----------



## EvilKnivel (18. Juli 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Nun ja- das sind auch über 40V und das kann schon schmerzhaft sein. Jedenfalls kribbelt es ziemlich und dadurch kann man von einer Leiter fallen - die häufigste Schadensursache bei Strom.
> Es handelt sich hier um die DSL-Verbindung zwischen Modem und Vermittlunsstelle und da braucht man kein CAT5. Da ist CAT3 (normales Telefonkabel) genau richtig.



 Hmmm naja okay, man lernt ja nie aus^^

MfG EvilKnivel


----------

